# Floundering Eglin AFB



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Saw a few people last night down around Eglin AFB floundering it looked like. If so how did you do?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Was down there Friday night/Sat morn.
Not much goin on right now. I think the water is just too hot. Its as slow as I have ever seen it.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on the water being hot. Its sure the hell was. was that you out there scooting across the water with a red light up in the bow? Did you guys head over towards Valp and Niceville in some of the coves over there?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Saturday morning black point was loaded with big trout, elliot point had the quantity though just a lot smaller. The high water has them in the grass.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Nope, wasn't me. I stayed around Okaloosa Island.


----------

